# PhotoImpact Tutorials



## ForceDragonX (22. Dezember 2007)

Wer jetzt denkt, dass das eine Frage ist - ist es nicht, sondern eine Ankündigung.
Ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit rund 2 Jahren mit PhotoImpact XL, seit kurzem auch mit PI12 und da sind einige Dinge (Wallpapers, Avatare,... sowas eben) zusammengekommen.
Und mein Wissen will ich irgendwie mal verbreiten, weil ich schon in vielen Foren als Grafik-Guru, Wallpaper-König und mehr zähle xD (Wirklich, das ist so und soll jetzt nicht angeberisch sein!)
Jedenfalls ist das hier jetzt die perfekte Seite, um Tutorials für PhotoImpact zu verbreiten.
(Euer Forum hat mir übrigens schon oft in C# weitergeholfen)
Tutorials werde ich hin und wieder reinposten, sofern es meine Zeit zulässt.
Hier sind jetzt jedenfalls ein paar der Dinge, die ich schon zusammengebastelt habe, und sie sind wirklich durch PhotoImpact entstanden! (Manche Sachen machen nämlich den Eindruck, sie wurden mit PhotoShop erstellt.)

Zu erst mal die Homepage, die ich eigens dafür eingerichtet habe (leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell, ich hatte schon vor den Ferien genug mit der Schule zu tun):
http://fdxart.fd.funpic.de
Ich habe dafür auch schon ein Concept-Style erstellt - mit PhotoImpact natürlich:
http://fdxart.fd.funpic.de/concept
Feedback zum Concept-Style wären ganz nett 

Dann noch mein deviantART-Profil:
http://forcedragonx.deviantart.com


Und jetzt kommen die Wallpapers, zu denen ich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen/Monaten(/Jahren? xD) Tutorials reinposte.

Tutorial zu dem Orb auf folgendem Wallpaper: http://forcedragonx.deviantart.com/art/Simple-X-WP-v1-widescrn-67153169

Zu diesem Erweiterten Orb auf dem Wallpaper: http://forcedragonx.deviantart.com/art/FlamEDragoN-Wallpaper-1-v2-66166937

Und ein Tutorial über Pixelart: http://forcedragonx.deviantart.com/art/FireDragon-70393108

Ein Tutroial, wie man tolle Avatare erstellt, kommt auch noch. Der Link führt euch zu einem Forum, in dem ich Avatare für andere User erstelle: http://www.rct-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14749


Ist jetzt so eine Art Übersicht hier.

Nun ja, Kommentare sind jedenfalls erwünscht 




MfG FDX


----------



## Robschi (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin ein ganz begeisterter Nutzer von PI 12 und warte schon gespannt auf deine Tutorials, weil das: http://fdxart.fd.funpic.de/wallpapers/WP_1_1600x1200.jpg sieht echt geil aus!

GreetZ
Robschi


----------



## ForceDragonX (9. Januar 2008)

@Robschi: Tutorials werden noch kommen. Im Moment allerdings nicht, da ich für die Schule lernen muss. (Natürlich sind die Arbeiten immer nach den Ferien angehäuft  Wir schreiben 6 Arbeiten)


----------



## Robschi (9. Januar 2008)

Ja okay....das kenn ich...:-D

Bin ja selbst noch Schüler^^

Lass dir Zeit!...aba bitte nt zu viel...^^


----------



## Robschi (5. Februar 2008)

Na, wie siehts aus?

Ma wieder Zeit gehabt?

Robschi


----------



## ForceDragonX (23. August 2008)

Ich hab's total verpennt, ein Tutorial zu machen^^

Aber nun gibt es eines, zwar nicht über eines der oben genannten Dinge, aber das hier ist doch auch gut:





Momentan ist es noch in der Inbox.
Bin gespannt, wann es bei den anderen Tutorials landet...

*edit:*
Da ist es endlich 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/321302-photoimpact-vista-effekte-teil-1-glass.html


----------

